# طرق التصنيع الغير تقليدي



## aboalzooz2002 (6 مارس 2009)

ارجو شاكرا مساعدتي في العسور علي المرجع التالي
لانني في اشد الحوجة لهو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
*Nontraditional Manufacturing Processes*

By Gary F. Benedict


----------



## القماطي (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
وانا محتاج نفس المرجع


----------

